# Newbie saying hi



## vision conquest (Dec 23, 2019)

Hey there, I just found this forum and thought I would introduce myself and bore everybody with my story.
As a youngster I dabbled in a number of diciplins but never followed through with any of them, I studied western boxing, muay thai, wing chun and tong long kung fu.

I have always been into fitness and the one thing I did manage to stick with was resistance training, I love going to the gym and am actually qualified to work on the gym floor so I consider myself pretty knowledgeable in this topic.

My story gets slightly interesting as in 2008 I was studying chemistry, particularly energetic materials, when an experiment I was conducting led to an explosion which removed a few of my fingers and left me totally blind.

So 20/20 vision one day totally blind the next, I was in a pretty bad way for about a year or so but I managed to come to terms with being blind and now I think I live a pretty full life.

I enjoy playing the drums and i get to the gym as often as possible, which is quite a lot, I am a peer support volunteer for vision australia where I help people adapt to life without sight.

So recently i decided I would like to try training in a martial art again and after a bit of research I decided brazillian jiujitsu would be the go.

I have only just started but am really enjoying it so far, I am 45 years old so I am realistic about what I may be able to achieve, at this point my goals are to simply enjoy myself and just to be consistent about my training.

I found this forum while doing research about bjj and I like how comprehensive it is and also the friendly environment.

Hopefully I can learn something, meet some friendly people and maybe contribute  something regarding resistance training.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 23, 2019)

A hell of a story. Always great to hear of someone getting started in MA's a bit later in life. Did you decide on BJJ so that you are usually in contact with your partner/opponent? 
I hope you enjoy the ride and immerse yourself in the journey. Keep us updated.


----------



## vision conquest (Dec 25, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> A hell of a story. Always great to hear of someone getting started in MA's a bit later in life. Did you decide on BJJ so that you are usually in contact with your partner/opponent?
> I hope you enjoy the ride and immerse yourself in the journey. Keep us updated.


G'day mate, thanks for the welcome, yes that is exactly why I chose bjj, I thought that my lack of  sight wouldn't really matter in a grappling art.


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Dec 26, 2019)

wow cudos


----------



## vision conquest (Jan 4, 2020)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> wow cudos


Thanks for the welcome mate.


----------



## Buka (Jan 4, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Vision Conquest.


----------



## vision conquest (Jan 4, 2020)

Buka said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk, Vision Conquest.


Thanks mate.


----------

